# Best MMA weekend ever?



## JDenz (Jun 22, 2004)

I think that this weekend had the best MMA action that I can remember.  Pride and UFC both had great cards and the fights lived up to expectations.  What more could you ask for.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I think that this weekend had the best MMA action that I can remember. Pride and UFC both had great cards and the fights lived up to expectations. What more could you ask for.


I think the Best MMA weekend ever is when the UFC was first established.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 1, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I think that this weekend had the best MMA action that I can remember. Pride and UFC both had great cards and the fights lived up to expectations. What more could you ask for.


I could ask for links to the UFC bouts... :supcool:


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I could ask for links to the UFC bouts... :supcool:


Check out www.ufc.tv and Pridefc.com


----------



## Shogun (Jul 1, 2004)

The PPV before critical countdwn (dont remember name) was also awesome. Kevin Randleman KO'ing Mirko "cro cop" was ..........            ..........that good.


the real Shamrock is back! a rematch between Tito and ken is coming. so is the belfort vs cotoure rematch. I cant wait for Mr. Mir to defend his title. He is the man.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> The PPV before critical countdwn (dont remember name) was also awesome. Kevin Randleman KO'ing Mirko "cro cop" was .......... ..........that good.
> 
> 
> the real Shamrock is back! a rematch between Tito and ken is coming. so is the belfort vs cotoure rematch. I cant wait for Mr. Mir to defend his title. He is the man.


Tito and Ken would be fantastic!!


----------



## JDenz (Jul 28, 2004)

Ya but it was the first Time Pride and UFC had a kick *** cards on the same weekend.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I think that this weekend had the best MMA action that I can remember.  Pride and UFC both had great cards and the fights lived up to expectations.  What more could you ask for.




Dead bodies discovered in oil drums, and no clues? A party afterwards at the Trumps Casino with the broads, booze, unlimited gambling, and being noted as the new "Capo" for "da familia, this thing of ours!" :mp5:


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 28, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Dead bodies discovered in oil drums, and no clues? A party afterwards at the Trumps Casino with the broads, booze, unlimited gambling, and being noted as the new "Capo" for "da familia, this thing of ours!" :mp5:



I am at your service, mi capo de tutti capo.  :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2004)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> I am at your service, mi capo de tutti capo.  :ultracool



Australian Mob?  Gotta talk this over with JDenz. So, till mean time fugeddaboutit. :mp5:


----------

